# Autumn's first litter



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

I havent been on in a while- but Autumn got pregnant and I woke up to a bunch of pinkys this morning 

But this is sad because I found 4 dead ones  is that unusual? I havent gone in there to count the rest yet but I will when I go to dispose of the dead ones.

Looking forward to hearing feedback- Ill be posing pics after work


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Updade  I counted 10 pinkies that are alive. One of them is very small though 

But what worries me is that I cant see a milk belly on most of them... But I think she had them early this morning so is that unusual?? I hope she figures out what to do


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

With a litter that big, it's not surprising to find dead ones. If you can handle it, you'll probably want to cull the very small one too. ):


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Idk if I can do thatt ( Is it weird that shes not really feeding them? I dont see very many milk bellies D:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She might be overwhelmed by the amount of babies, since it's her first litter. ):
Try not to touch them too much, she might be stressed out.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Oh okie  I only touched them to count. But Ill be gone at work all day so she will have lots of quiet time today to figure stuff out. Hopefully she figures out how to feed them


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

I just got home and re-counted them :3 Theres 11 healthy babies. Even my lil runt has a big milk belly now  Im so happy theyre all okay ^_^


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Can I just ask how you cull off babies as I needed to do this with one of my newest pups but it died anyway. You can PM me as some people might not like it.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Well theres actually a whole section in here for culling  I dont cull but you can ask jack or someone. Im sure they would be happy to answer any questions ^_^


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the litter 
To cull pinkies, most people just stick them in the freezer, its the most humane way for pinkies


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

thanks  Ill put up the pic I took earlier in a second here :3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! The litter should be cinnamonXbroken dove, right?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

No. I actually ended up calling Amber, Autumn. And vice versa XD I like it better. So its broken dove and broken recessive yellow (i think thats what she is :3) Yea so itll be a spotty litter


----------

